# تحويل غاز الهيدروجين الى سائل



## ناصر999 (23 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم
نرجو من الاخوة العلماء والمتخصصين في مجال البترول والغاز ان يساعدونا في كيفية تحويل غاز الهيدروجين الى سائل او الى غاز مضغوط حتى يتم تخزينه في صهاريج هذا الغاز هو ناتج من عملية التحليل المائي بواسطة الكهرباء.
لقد اعجبني ما فعله ميكائيل ستريزكي من استغلال الكهرباء الماخوذة من الشمس في تحليل الماء الى غاز الهيدروجين والاكسجين ولكن كيف خزن هذين الغازين في صهاريج كبيرة لا اعرف.
وشكرا


----------



## سامح صفى الدين (23 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته :
اظن انه نظريا يمكن تحويل الهيدروجين وفصله وتسيله باستخدام عمود الفصل لكن ذلك يتطلب عمود فصل ذو طبقات متعددة وسيكون عظيم الارتفاع لذلك اظن انه من الصعوبه تسييل الهيدروجين


----------



## ابو ربحي (23 سبتمبر 2011)

اخي الكريم ناصر بإختصار شديد يمكن تحويل الهيدروجين الى سائل ولكن تحختاج الى ضغطه بمقدار "400بار" وأنظر في المشاركة في موضوعك السابق http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t286352.html
وهي تحويل السيارة لنظام العمل بالماء وقد اجبتك على السؤال وهنا ايضا اكمل اجابتي بانك تحتاج الى ضغط عالي الا وهو 400 بار لتحويل الهيدروجين من غاز الى سائل.


----------



## hussien95 (10 فبراير 2012)

شكرا ابو ربحي


----------



## حميدالعيساوي (1 ديسمبر 2014)

السلام عليكم 
اخي ابو ربحي تاكد من الرقم ٤٠٠ بار 
هل تعرف ماهو هذا الرقم 
هذا يفجر اي خزان يمكن تصنيعه


----------

